# Heading to cancun in a few weeks



## cor3640 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm heading to cancun april 5th, Im def not gonna chance taking anything with me as getting throught customs both here and in Mexico is no joke. I also know that I will find it and anything else I want there no problem. What I worry about is getting caught, robbed, or killed. Anyone have any suggestions ? I have heard many stories that alot of the dealers work with the police, they will see you the bag, tell there cop buddy, he then will arrest you damand money to let you go ( alot of it ) and take your shit and give it back to the dealer, and the cycle starts over on another poor american tourist. Anyone hear of the or have suggestions for me ?


----------



## dhhbomb (Mar 12, 2009)

go to a pharmacy and get some pills and get fucked up on them besides in mexico it is supposed to be alot of dirt weed for alot of money be carefull not to od on the pills though


----------



## cor3640 (Mar 12, 2009)

dhhbomb said:


> go to a pharmacy and get some pills and get fucked up on them besides in mexico it is supposed to be alot of dirt weed for alot of money be carefull not to od on the pills though



what should I expect to find, I know that there isnt a single pharm in cancun that carries narcotics, and you would need a script there even if you found one. What can I just walk in a buy ?


----------



## TemporarySaint (Mar 13, 2009)

cor3640 said:


> I'm heading to cancun april 5th, Im def not gonna chance taking anything with me as getting throught customs both here and in Mexico is no joke. I also know that I will find it and anything else I want there no problem. What I worry about is getting caught, robbed, or killed. Anyone have any suggestions ?


Cor, I think you answered your own question. Is it worth getting killed over, or thrown into a Mexican prison for? No. How long are you going for? A week or so? Take a break for that time, but make sure you have plenty of green for when you return. After taking a week off you'll be baked like you haven't been in years. Good luck.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

I've heard from other people that you can buy weed right outside the airport in Cancun. I've not actually been there myself though so I don't know how true that is.


----------



## josae (Mar 14, 2009)

Yo, i'm new here and mostly just read. I went to cancun never ask anyone for weed and never and i mean NEVER EVER take weed from anyone. The cops pay off everyone bus drivers, taxi cab drivers, hotel employees, everyone! then they will demand a bribe from you a BIG bribe. hopefully your all inclusive! lol peace and hello to everyone.


----------



## dhhbomb (Mar 15, 2009)

well i have never been to cancun but from the farmacys ive been to if you have money they will sell it they dont care about a script its not like the states


----------



## jumifera (Mar 16, 2009)

ok.... first of all everyone is saying stupid shit
core3640 dont worry
stay where the turists are at
a piece of gum is more expensive that a j in mexico
cops dont pay off any one , its the other way around
if you actually get caught buying or smoking you can bribe the cops with under 30$

TRUST ME, IVE BEEN GOING TO MEXICO AT LEAST ONCE A YEAR(USUALLY 2 OR 3 TIMES) SINCE I CAN REMEMBER

FINDING BUD IN MEXICO IS LIKE LOOKING FOR SAND IN A DESERT ESPECIALLY IN CANCUN
LOOK FOR A MEXICAN GUY THATS JUST CHILLING AROUND IN THE TURISTS AREA THAT LOOKS KIND OF A BUM OR LOW CLASSish AND JUST TELL HIM YOU WANT TO SMOKE SOME HERBS OR WANT TO BUY 10$ WORTH OF WEED(DON'T ACT LIKE A LITTLE BIT*H BECAUSE THATS LIKE IF YOU SAYING TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ME)

LOOK JUST MESSAGE ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS.(DN'T THINK TWICE ON ASKING QUESTIONS)

TRUST ME IVE EVEN BOUGHT BUD OFF OF COPS IN MEXICO!


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 16, 2009)

finding bud is easy. ask anyone on the beach. mota is the key word. thing i worry about is, there is a war going on down there right now. americans are the easy targets, especially girls. ruthless shit going on right now. be careful


----------



## wallimaster (Mar 16, 2009)

take a taxi to playa de carmen at the shops you find sellers of pipes, when your purchaseing your pipe ask the dude for something to go in it. that easy...


----------



## EckoSky (Mar 18, 2009)

wallimaster said:


> take a taxi to playa de carmen at the shops you find sellers of pipes, when your purchaseing your pipe ask the dude for something to go in it. that easy...



That's exactly what I was going to say. Find a shop that sells pipes and ask them. If they don't have it right there they will no where to get it for you.


----------



## piercenathan52 (Mar 22, 2009)

We bought all type of pillz in the pharm....But the weed well just keep your head on str8 and your street smarts on your mind because you can tell weather they will be trying to set you up or not. When your out walking through the streets by clubs...etc it will most likely be a setup. I had been asked numorus times and would see police in the background waiting and watching. When we went into a strip club we obtained what ever we needed.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 24, 2009)

go in the little open markets and look at the pipes someone will offer or discreetly ask about mota easy to get but be carefull.


----------

